# New Member to the Family



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

She will be used primarly in/near the ocean. I cant wait for the first test run.


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice ! Here's to slimin her up :beer:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Gotta love a Grady. My son's named after 'em.  The wife wouldn't go for Red Drum...


----------

